# Organizing the Humidor



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been having some trouble keeping the humidity out of the low 50s on the to two drawers all summer, so to battle this I put some sticks in tupperdoors with beads inside. It worked great, the only problem was that there was a lot of wasted room. Well, it is no longer in the 80s here in Bmore. That means I can turn off the wineador's cooling unit and reorganize my stash.

Here are some pics:

The bottom 2 drawers emptied and spread out on the table:

















What became of the bottom drawers:

















The tupperwares:









The tupperwares back in the drawers:

















My CC drawer (I had recently organized it so there was no need to do it over again:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AxemansHell (Feb 20, 2010)

mg:mg:mg:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

wow,thats great, it must take you an hour to pick a smoke, great collection, now you just gotta find the time to put a dent in it:mischief:


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Great collection and lots of winners in there! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

May I ask what the heck is that twisted cigar? Never seen that before.

Great pics and even better stash.


----------



## Goodtymeguy (Oct 5, 2010)

Great stash, definitely drooling over those sticks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> May I ask what the heck is that twisted cigar? Never seen that before.
> 
> Great pics and even better stash.


That's a Pinar del Rio Culebras


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Holy crap Jim that's a hell of a stash. I need to come up to Baltimore and do a little smokin from my ole buddy Jim's humi.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice selection! Jealousy would be an understatement


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

GREAT COLLECTION THERE... 

one day THAT would probably be my ideal selection... QUALITY

rb


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome collection!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Good lord! Great stash!! Looks like you're aiming to catch Shukins!


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Well done Jim, you have an excellent selection of cigars.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys.



rus_bro said:


> GREAT COLLECTION THERE...
> 
> one day THAT would probably be my ideal selection... QUALITY
> 
> rb


See the thing is that I don't get to smoke as much as I would like- so when I do I try to smoke real nice sticks.



grumpy1328 said:


> Good lord! Great stash!! Looks like you're aiming to catch Shukins!


Haha I have a waaaays to go for that!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Beautiful collection Jim. :hat:


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice stash, you have some good tastes in smokes


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW!!!

_What a nice stash you have there sir!!_


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Looking good Jim! :tu


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, the pics just kept coming. Nice collection!


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

thats awesome!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Great ceasars ghost! That's a great selection.

However, you have a few too many Opus and Cubans there.

My addy in my profile


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

wow, VERY VERY VERY VERY nice  Im drooling over here!

You must have a very lucrative job! 

Hey, why are those beads yellow?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> wow, VERY VERY VERY VERY nice  Im drooling over here!
> 
> You must have a very lucrative job!
> 
> Hey, why are those beads yellow?


lucrative job? Hah! I'm actually a law student. I think it's just the lighting that makes the beads look yellow.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Student? With sticks like that?

Very nice 

I can only imagine when you start getting a salary 

Nice collection there once again man!

Jim


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

My wife just walked in the room and asked me why I was staring at the computer screen licking my lips!!

Seriously!

Beauty collection!


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quality>Quantity and I'm pretty sure you've found a nice balance there. And by balance I mean as balanced as you can possibly once you're in that infinite freefall over the slope.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I may have to reorganize and take new pictures after this crazy month. I am expecting at least 11 more packages in the mail by Saturday. Not to mention my other purchases....


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

StogieJim said:


> I can only imagine when you start getting a salary


I have already planned my first purchase once I enter the work force in (hopefully) a little over a year and a half now... A custom built cabinet. This of course will mean that I will need to buy some more boxes to fill it up.:thumb:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks. Thanks alot. I can't even look in my humidor now. Lol. 

Seriously, nice stash.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats some stash!! how long does it take to accumulate a collection like that?? and is that a CAO America in that black coffin? and if so what exactly is it called??


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Jealous is an understatment......

I however no longer feel bad for you when you lose an NFL Wager to me :beerchug:

Nice stash there!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

ptpablo said:


> Thats some stash!! how long does it take to accumulate a collection like that?? and is that a CAO America in that black coffin? and if so what exactly is it called??


The black coffins are the 2010 Liberties (the blue ones are the 2009), though there is a box of CAO America Bottlerockets next to them. As for how long it has taken me to accumulate all these smokes, I have smoked cigars for about 8 years now, but I started really getting into the hobby when I joined Puff- in March '09. So, really not that long haha. Now if I think back to my early days of smoking I cringe at how I treated my cigars. I was 15 when I started going to B&Ms and buying smokes, and I used to always get like $200 of cigars when I would go (I was a manager of a butcher shop when I was 15, which is another story for another day), so I would buy a good amount of nice smokes. But, my mother was not of with cigars so I would keep them hidden in my bedroom and in my truck- no humidor or anything. I also remember going on a family trip to Switzerland when I was 16, I spent 300 on CCs, and had the front desk mail them to the butcher shop so my parents wouldn't find them on me. Once I got them I walked around handing out Cohibas to people like I was a big shot haha.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

i find myself going down that same slope!!! thanks for taking time. i actually did some searching and did find CAO america in a coffin. the Anthem's come in a coffin but there impossible to find..unless you by a box of 18 for like 400. sorry to thread jack!!! nice collection!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

AxemansHell said:


> mg:mg:mg:


Very well put.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

AxemansHell said:


> mg:mg:mg:


:tpd:

:hail:


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice collection you have going there ! Quick question........I notice you have cigars of different brand etc on top/next to eachother ( I do the same and it doesn't bother me ). Any more experienced cigar afficionados out there care to shed some light on whether or not it can impact the cigar ? Has anyone ever noticed a difference in the cigar when this has been the case ?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

canuck2099 said:


> Nice collection you have going there ! Quick question........I notice you have cigars of different brand etc on top/next to eachother ( I do the same and it doesn't bother me ). Any more experienced cigar afficionados out there care to shed some light on whether or not it can impact the cigar ? Has anyone ever noticed a difference in the cigar when this has been the case ?


Some will say that the cigars can "marry," however, when I was first getting into the cigar hobby I was told by some well respected BOTL that have been in the game for many years now that if such a thing could happen, it would take decades. If however, I had any infused cigars then I would not keep them near the rest of my stash.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

JGD said:


> Some will say that the cigars can "marry," however, when I was first getting into the cigar hobby I was told by some well respected BOTL that have been in the game for many years now that if such a thing could happen, it would take decades. If however, I had any infused cigars then I would not keep them near the rest of my stash.


Thanks ! Makes sense to me. I only have two humi's and therefore not enough room to make sure none of my cigars get all cosy and in some cases inter-racial !


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

curious question....How long have you been collecting? Wonderful collection! thanks for the pics. Now I am going to find a towel and wipe the drool from the front of my shirt.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> curious question....How long have you been collecting? Wonderful collection! thanks for the pics. Now I am going to find a towel and wipe the drool from the front of my shirt.


Smoking? 5 years. Seriously collecting? A little over a year and a half.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

That is quite the collection for only a year and half. Nice!


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice Stash Jim! I'm curious to see what you've added in the past couple of weeks! New pics please!:whoo:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Very impressive. Nice Taste. But out of curiosity what kind of humidor do you use for your collection.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn, just now getting to these pics as well. Amazing stash man, as sad as this sounds, I don't think I've tried any of the sticks you have. I'm going to go stand in the corner now, and think a little more wisely about how I plan to blow next months cigar budget... lol


----------



## duwan (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats a mighty fine stash ya got there.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Mmmmmmm SeXXXy. Hopefully someday I'll have a beautiful stash like that. Although I know it won't even come close to having so many exquisite sticks. :thumb: then again maybe it will. Maybe I'll hit the jackpot early on some sticks before they're Rare and ridiculously priced.   thanks for sharing, I'll be drOOling over that for months to come. Beautiful indeed.


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

JGD,

Very nice, indeed... I love the fact that you have a variety of smokes, yet full box(es) of many of them. That's exactly what I do... I buy many singles, and then the stuff I really like, I buy boxes to put away. That way, my tastes (and collection) continuously grow.

Good job, man.. Take care of them... It'd be a pity to see those smokes go to waste... 

I think I speak for most of Puff when I say, "Goshdarnit, smoke more!!!!" 



-Fauzi


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice Jim!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

ShortyStogie said:


> JGD,
> 
> Very nice, indeed... I love the fact that you have a variety of smokes, yet full box(es) of many of them. That's exactly what I do... I buy many singles, and then the stuff I really like, I buy boxes to put away. That way, my tastes (and collection) continuously grow.
> 
> ...


Great words... always great to see you around here. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am just seeing your stash and I must say that it is beautiful. You must love your stash!!!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive been drooling over the last pic since it was posted. The smokes, the size of the humidor, both maybe? Nice collection.


----------

